
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2013) - whoishiring
........................................<p><i>Let&#x27;s help programmers in or displaced from Syria get jobs somewhere safe</i><p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6310317<p>........................................<p>Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - Eindhoven, The Netherlands / Remote

Experienced software developer with team lead experience and a hacker
attitude. I'm a full-stack web developer and embedded software engineer with
12 years of professional experience doing small and large projects with a
large variety of platforms and technologies.

Specialized in C#/.NET in recent years, but unlike too many .NET devs, my
scope is not limited to Microsoft's "technologie du jour". I'm familiar with
Microsoft's standard technologies as well as the great open source
alternatives out there. Experience with making cross-platform mobile apps with
Xamarin (MonoTouch / MonoDroid) and with making .NET software that runs great
on Mono/Linux.

Proficient in:

    
    
        * C# / .NET 
        * C / C++ (Win32 API, microcontrollers, Linux)
        * JavaScript / TypeScript / CoffeeScript
        * PHP
        * Python
        * Ruby
    

Most of my work has been unfortunately closed-source proprietary stuff, but
for a peek at my code, see:

[https://github.com/eteeselink/fakethat](https://github.com/eteeselink/fakethat)
(down-to-earth C# mocking framework)

[https://github.com/eteeselink/YieldMachine](https://github.com/eteeselink/YieldMachine)
(C# state machines)

[https://github.com/eteeselink/cdhere](https://github.com/eteeselink/cdhere)
(little C++ console tool that talks to Windows Explorer)

Something of a CV can be found at
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/egbert](http://www.linkedin.com/in/egbert).

I can work on-site in the Netherlands, or remotely. I started freelancing only
recently, so my portfolio isn't as well presented as yet I'd like it to.
Nevertheless, you can find contact info on my brand new placeholder website at
[http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
I think you may be a good fit with these guys. Not sure how far Eindhoven is
from Amsterdam but worth a try:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310501)

~~~
skrebbel
Hey cool, thanks for helping me along! Q42 sound very cool indeed (and not at
all too far), so I'll be checking them out.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
Good luck! :)

------
leknarf
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC - Remote is okay

Lambda is an invite-only marketplace for developers, designers, and
entrepreneurs to find high-paying, fulfilling work.
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

We just launched and are a bit different than the other talent marketplaces:

    
    
      - Invite-only. Don't compete with low-quality talent in a race to the bottom.
      - Flexible commitment — work as few as 10 hours per week, or as much as 40 hours per week.
      - $100/hr minimum rate.
      - We're developers too. Every project is hand-screened.
    

If that's appealing, send me an email at andrew [@] getlambda [dot] com.

Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!

~~~
ccarpenterg
Your site is down.

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

Here are some things I've worked on lately:

Scalable recommendations engine - [https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations](https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations)

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219)
(now getting a call-site compiler in
[https://github.com/jamii/strucjure/tree/compiled](https://github.com/jamii/strucjure/tree/compiled)
)

Parallelizing a constraint solver -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653)

Dev tools for writing gnome extensions in clojurescript -
[https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome](https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome)

I have a strong background in math (real analysis, probability, discrete
maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic,
machine learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml and
I learn fast.

I'm also interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the
whole stack.

Resume - [http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/about.html)

Github - [https://github.com/jamii](https://github.com/jamii)

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

------
chaddeshon
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

Heroku, Firebase, NodeJS, javascript

Create a Heroku add-on created for our SaaS.

BromBone ([http://www.brombone.com](http://www.brombone.com)) is a service
that makes client-side javascript driven websites (AngularJS, Ember.js,
Backbone.js, etc) crawlable by Google. We process all the websites pages with
PhantomJS and save the result. When Google crawls the page, the website just
has to proxy the snapshot from our server and send the file to Google-bot.

We need to create a Heroku add-on so that people can signup for BromBone form
within Heroku. This process is well documented by Heroku.

Currently BromBone does have any login/auth system for users. The project
would also involve creating that system. Probably using Firebase's Auth
system, although this is still up for discussion.

Willing to work with someone working nights and weekends, or with someone who
wants to knock it out quicker working full days. Would prefer to per project
or milestone payments rather than hourly.

The ideal candidate is someone who has previously created a Heroku add-on
and/or used Firebase's Auth system. However, that is not a requirement.

If you're interested, please email chad@brombone.com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based, travel negotiable)

At risk of comparing myself to a fake horse, I'm something of the unicorn -
happy working on any aspect of web dev, from the design & HTML to the bloody
guts on the back end.

Been in the game for many years now so I've picked up a thing or two. I can
also help with SEO-friendliness, things that convert from experience and so
on.

Looking for some new and interesting projects to get stuck into. Ideal would
some kind of retainer for ongoing work.

* Front end: HTML, CSS, JS. Responsive-ness, Wordpress themes, etc-de-etc

* Backend: PHP (mainly Codeigniter lately but can turn my hand to most things)

* iOS/Android app dev. Mainly use Titanium but have worked with Phonegap

* Git or mercurial is fine with me

* API-a-plenty, AWS, Stripe, Mailgun, MLS etc etc

Just to round me off a bit I've also worked in Perl, C, Delphi, Lua and
AMOS(!) in the past, and whilst I'm not looking for work in those, it
hopefully shows I can pick up new things and adapt as required (currently
getting an AngularJS fix).

My rates aren't exactly comparable with offshore elance devs but are pretty
good.

My site for what it's worth: [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

------
bennyg
SEEKING WORK - remote/contractual

Proficient in: Objective-C and iOS / UX Design (Photoshop and Illustrator)

Semi-proficient in: Ruby, Rails and Heroku backends

I've got about 2.5 years of iOS and Objective-C development under my belt; I
work full-time as an iOS engineer right now. I'm an atypical dev - I also have
about 8 years of graphic design experience, a BA in Art, and experience
branding a few different businesses (beyond my own apps). For the past 7
months or so I've been learning Rails, Ruby and Heroku's dev workflow for
creating the backends for my own apps as well as freelancing for others doing
the same thing. I'm not a great Web Designer, and to be honest it's a little
frustrating at times, so I try to keep my Ruby freelance work focused on the
backend data requests/response engine versus making a full-blown web app.

Some iOS projects I've developed and designed:

News/YC: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id592893508?ls=1&mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id592893508?ls=1&mt=8)

Red Cup: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-
cup/id477350446?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-
cup/id477350446?mt=8)

Rabbit Hole: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rabbit-
hole/id568398282?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rabbit-
hole/id568398282?mt=8)

\------

Github: [https://github.com/bennyguitar](https://github.com/bennyguitar)

Résumé: Available on request

Contact: brgordon [at] ua.edu

------
lkrubner
SEEKING WORK - New York City / USA

A decent amount of info is on my LinkedIn profile:
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=20084&trk=tab_pro](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=20084&trk=tab_pro)

email on LinkedIn: lawrence@krubner.com

Short summary:

In the mid 90s, helped with Mac office automation with Applescript, then got
into Perl, then PHP. Starting in 2000, worked with PHP/MySql/Javascript for
several years, created a CMS, and with 2 friends, started a business to
commercialize CMS/blog software, competing with TypePad. Closed down in 2006,
but continued to work with same friends, built video sites such as
[http://www.ihanuman.com/store.php](http://www.ihanuman.com/store.php) . Lead
team including Flash programmer, designer, QA, sysadmin, etc.

Also worked at catalog company and used the new Adobe API to use Javascript to
automate Photoshop/InDesign workflow. Wrote a short book about the API:
[http://www.cafepress.com/adobescripting](http://www.cafepress.com/adobescripting)
. For awhile taught classes to aspiring designers about the API.

Used Ruby/Rails for projects in 2006 and 2011 and 2013.

Used PHP/Symfony framework for most projects from 2008 to 2011.

Launched [http://www.wpquestions.com/](http://www.wpquestions.com/) .

Have mostly worked with Clojure for the last year.

I am devoting this autumn to working on my own website, so I am not available
for full time work. If you have a specific project you'd like me to tackle,
I'd be happy to help, especially if it will likely take less than a month.

------
railscom
NOT SEEKING, just throwing in a joke because i'm feeling so: One day a man
goes to a pet shop to buy a parrot. The assistant takes the man to the parrot
section and asks the man to choose one. The man asks, ''How much is the yellow
one?'' The assistant says, ''$2000.'' The man is shocked and asks the
assistant why it's so expensive. The assistant explains, ''This parrot is a
very special one. He knows typewriting and can type really fast.'' ''What
about the green one?'' the man asks. The assistant says, ''He costs $5000
because he knows typewriting and can answer incoming telephone calls and takes
notes.'' ''What about the red one?'' the man asks. The assistant says, ''That
one's $10,000.'' The man says, ''What does HE do?'' The assistant says, ''I
don't know, but the other two call him boss.''

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote

 _Django /Python developer_

(Major) Skills: Python, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL,
EC2, S3, Django, Bootstrap, jQuery

I specialize in, Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes,
load/performance testing etc.

    
    
        Server side/DB performance optimizations & design to scale.
    
        Big Data consulting — Hadoop Ecosystem + Cassandra. Have evaluated Mongo, Couchbase, Riak, DynamoDB, EMR and redshift as well for client requirements. 
    
        Devops on Linux servers/EC2
    
    
        NLP/ML/Data Science Consulting — Sentiment Analysis, NER, Classification,Clustering,Statistical modelling
    

Find out more at

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

Portfolio: [http://mohitranka.com/work/](http://mohitranka.com/work/)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
can travel to interesting places for short-term on-site contracts.

Generally, I do Java/Clojure, backend and full stack development. In a past
life I wrangled enterprise Java for a major finance company, working on
performance, integrity, and scalability for a trade processing app handling
tens of millions of trades daily. I've also done work with parsing, domain
specific languages, full-stack web development, custom high-speed message
queues, and security and encryption. I like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/eightnotrump/](https://github.com/eightnotrump/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/](http://www.linkedin.com/)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, jQuery, Mocha, Oracle and Postgres SQL, Mongo.

~~~
cynicalkane
Whoops, that's a link to the LinkedIn main site. Which you probably already
know about.

My _real_ LinkedIn is here: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING WORK - UK - Remote or Local (willing to travel within EU)

Proficient in: Scaling Rails applications

Semi proficient in: Erlang, Android, Javascript (frontend / backend)

I have 4 years of commercial Rails experience, and around half a year of
Erlang experience. I've worked on backend internal systems, public facing
accommodation booking sites, and standard enterprise CRUD. I've had experience
integrating various payment platforms including PayPal, Worldpay, Stripe, and
Premium SMS. All of these have needed to handle high volumes of traffic, which
I have been able to scale to meet demands.

GitHub: [https://github.com/lucaspiller/](https://github.com/lucaspiller/)

Email: luca@stackednotion.com

------
drosen0
SEEKING WORK - El Segundo, Los Angeles, CA - Remote or Local

I'm a full-stack developer with 19 years of professional experience as
programmer, project lead, independent consultant, and co-founder. I architect
and build web applications with a personal level of support and fine attention
to detail.

Portfolio and contact:

[http://www.twinbits.net](http://www.twinbits.net)

Technologies:

    
    
        - Node.js
        - C#, ASP.NET
        - JavaScript, CoffeeScript
        - SQL Server
        - MongoDB
        - AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, S3, SES, RDS)
        - HTML, CSS, Jade, Stylus
        - JQuery
        - KnockoutJS
        - Web sockets

~~~
drosen0
I should add that you may also email me. I'm drosen0 at gmail.

------
sebilasse
SEEKING WORK - Remote, onsite negotiable

Full stack: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, RubyMotion, Torquebox

\- Web developer since 15 years, startups since 2007, as founder and employee

\- Expert-level Ruby and JavaScript

\- Created RubyJS, a port of ruby core classes to JavaScript.
[http://rubyjs.org](http://rubyjs.org)

\- Speaker at Ruby and JS conferences around the world

\- Commits to Rails, HAML, jQuery

\- 7 years Ruby/Rails

\- Writing performant code in Ruby and JS

\- Remote consulting/freelance since 3 years, currently in Asia/Pacific (UTC
+07:00)

\- Excellent at kickstarting projects and getting your MVP out.

\- Open for onsite visits

Profile page and contact info here: [http://hasclass.com](http://hasclass.com)

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK (Remote only, Montreal based) Full stack developer with and eye
for UX. I have worked for web agencies & startups, solo & in team, and I have
built web apps from A-Z (SaaS, marketplaces, social networks). Comfortable
with html5, css3, javascript (jquery, angular), php (codeigniter), mysql and
git but I always want to be uncomfortable, then open to rails, python, nosql
and more.

[http://robertomartinez.info](http://robertomartinez.info) romama at gmail

------
airlocksoftware
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City, Utah OR Remote

I specialize in Android development (although I sometimes also work with
Clojure & Python/Django). I work fast and write modular, well-documented code.
I've used a large portion of the Android SDK, including writing totally custom
views & controls, mapping, syncing to a local db, integrating with JSON / XML
APIs, image manipulation, and resolving memory & performance problems.

I also make the best Hacker News app for Android (at least Play Store search
algorithm thinks so), you should check it out:

Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

Source on Github:
[https://github.com/bishopmatthew/hackernews](https://github.com/bishopmatthew/hackernews)

Website + Portfolio:
[http://airlocksoftware.com/](http://airlocksoftware.com/)

Recently, I've been working on apps for Tommy Hilfiger and an online dating
startup.

I'm have some availability starting in about a week, so if you need my help
get in touch. I'd especially love to be involved from before the first line of
code, but I do have a lot of experience saving apps-gone-wrong & doing Android
versions of iOS apps.

You can reach me via email - matt@airlocksoftware.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Germany

I do custom electronics and robotics/automation projects, focused on going
from idea to prototype quickly. I can rapidly prototype mechanics (with 3d
printing), electronics, and firmware and make things work. Also happy to
consult on feasibility or implementation of existing projects.

I have a very strong preference for OSHW work, and this is reflected in my
rates (massive discount for OSHW projects, except for NC-licensed crap).

Contact me at kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, that is a zero)

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Brooklyn/NYC - Remote or Local - Part Time Ideally

I am a Ruby and Javascript developer. The majority of my experience has been
with Rails but I've played around with or done small projects in other
frameworks such as Sinatra, Backbone, Ember and Node. My Rails experience has
been of the "full stack" variety which for me has meant writing Ruby code as
well as front end code in JS/Coffeescript, jQuery, HAML, & CSS/SCSS. I've also
handled some ops responsibilities utilizing Heroku and AWS but I don't really
think of myself as a DevOps guy, more of a developer that has worked on small
teams and worn many hats. In addition to the straightforward code side of
things, I do my best to bring a passion for learning and good craftsmanship to
the projects I work on.

What I'm reading right now: Coffeescript Ristretto by Reginald Braithwaite, An
Introduction to Functional Programming Through Lambda Calculus, Designing
Design by Kenya Hara, N+1 Issue 17

[https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/andrew-
ritchie/2a/b90/968](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/andrew-ritchie/2a/b90/968)

------
ciclista
Located in the Southwest, seeking a remote position with flexible hours (doing
a welding certification for a year, looking to work full time or close to that
but I can't do a typical 9-5).

\- +5 years experience working as a PHP dev. Spending a lot more time with
Python and Go lately and would feel comfortable doing production level
projects in Python soon. Fluent in Javascript (vanilla or jQuery) as well and
up to date on HTML5 and happy to do frontend, although I excel at large sized
backend projects.

\- Experience with Zend, Yii, Symphony, Wordpress,... always eager to pick up
new things and I'll make sure to fanatically learn whatever framework(s)
needed.

\- I write solid OOP code, follow MVC best practices.

\- Production experience with Subversion and Mercurial (and adding Git to that
would be a breeze).

\- Very security conscious, at all levels of the stack. Looking to expand on
that and become a coder/pentester hybrid over the next year.

\- +8 years running Linux exclusively. Very comfortable around a command line.
Happy to set up, secure, troubleshoot and maintain any server. Lots of CentOS
production level experience. I've saved the day more than once diagnosing and
fixing app performance issues that were a combination of server and code layer
problems :)

\- Fluent in English, Dutch and Spanish. Euro expat with permanent residency
in the US.

\- Not a drone, always happy to contribute ideas and to respectfully offer
alternatives without being a buttmunch about it or losing sight of project
leadership/track.

\- Good communicator, I have a good knack for translating nerd speak into
understandable English (or Spanish or Dutch). Not afraid of people either, you
could actually put me in a room with customers or the marketing department
without resulting in long awkward silences.

\- Experience working in teams or solo, equally happy doing either one. I can
be relied on to work without for months on end if needed without wasting too
much time on supervision, but I'm never afraid to ask to feedback or info when
needed.

Looking preferably for a small team or a single position. Looking for
something long term if possible, not the job hopper type.

Happy to provide code samples and/or do a test run together.

------
ryanschmidt_
SEEKING FREELANCER - Northeast Ohio, US / Remote

We're in search of an expert Drupal backend developer and server admin to add
to our team. This position is not for a Drupal themer or front end developer.
This position is not for someone that is satisfied building cookie cutter
solutions.

\- Fluent in PHP, Javascript (jQuery), MySQL Admin, etc

\- Obsessed with doing things the Drupal way (using Drupal APIs whenever
possible)

\- Comfortable building custom modules that tie into external APIs

\- More than capable of managing a large Drupal multi-site server
configuration and motivated to see it operate as fast as possible

\- Wouldn't dream of building anything outside of a git repo and understands
the importance of branching often (loving Github is a bonus)

\- Able to take a scope of project requirements and estimate its cost
accurately

\---

SKYCATCHFIRE ([http://skycatchfire.com](http://skycatchfire.com)) is a small
group of guys that are passionate about building world-class solutions that
solve problems large and small. We take a lot of pride in our work and have a
blast one-upping each of our client's competitors. If we can't be proud of the
end result, we don't take on the project. Period.

To apply, please send examples of your work to hello@skycatchfire.com. No
agencies or teams. Single applicants only.

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or Remote Ruby on Rails Developer + Hardware Hacker
(I especially love projects that involve both!) Bread & Butter Stack: Rails,
PostgreSQL, Heroku, with ZURB Foundation on the front-end. I also do A/B
testing work. (Visual Website Optimizer) Mention you're from HN for a free 45
minute Skype/G+ Hangout consultation where we can discuss your project and the
best way to reach/exceed your goals :)

------
bwe42
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Madrid or Berlin

I'm an experienced (10+ years) software engineer looking for additional
project work. What motivates me is to deliver software that works! Finding
simple solutions to complex problems, honing my craft as a software developer
every day.

On client projects I have mostly done Java development work on SQL and NoSQL
dbs. For prototyping and my side projects I'm using Python with Flask and
Django. Recently I'm into Clojure and would love some work in that area. But I
see myself language/tool agnostic and believe there is a best tool for every
task. I love learning new things and believe I can get up to speed quickly in
any tech environment.

I'm based in Madrid, Spain and looking for remote work or based in Madrid. I'd
be also available to work in Berlin as I'm there quite often and might be
interested to stay for at least a short term gig or remote with regular
travel.

More information can be found here:
[http://www.bernhardwenzel.com/work](http://www.bernhardwenzel.com/work)
(started this blog recently so not a lot there yet). I speak German, English
and Spanish.

------
sycren
SEEKING WORK - London / Remote

Marketing, Data Analyst / Strategy Consultant

Looking for work to optimise a business either in the direction they're taking
or the marketing that they're using. From split testing to metrics to
web/email/data/business analytics to email campaigns to partnerships &
direction, I can take you further and help to increase your conversion rate.
Currently working in Knry at Bethnal Green Ventures incubator as a co-founder.
Also working freelance in strategy for a big charity and metrics, growth in
some early stage startups in the UK.

Won Digital Shoreditch Hackathon to design the Social Media marketing strategy
for the BBC on Eastenders.

Won Intel, GSMA, TSB, Sustainability Network+ awards at the Urban Prototyping
Hackathon as part of Knry - a startup producing technology to help
Firefighters evacuate from hazardous environments.
[http://live.wsj.com/#!79550482-7C4D-4F4A-AE84-99E6A893CA7F](http://live.wsj.com/#!79550482-7C4D-4F4A-AE84-99E6A893CA7F)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jameslethem](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jameslethem)

------
mille562
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

I am a fullstack engineer (front end mobile/web, backend server/api, database,
production infrastructure) and can take a project from idea to release. Please
email millermichael at gmail.

Languages/Protocols: Objective-C (iPhone, OSX), Node.JS, GWT, Java, PHP, HTML,
DHTML, JavaScript, CSS, Python, Windows 8 SDK, Unity3D, Flex, Action Script
3.0, .NET Framework, C#, ASP.Net, VB.Net, ADO.Net, SQL, XML, C++, C, HTTP,
ASP, openGL, Microchip PIC

Cloud Platforms: Amazon Web Services, Heroku

Database: MongoDB, MySQL, GAE Datastore, Elastic Search, MS SQL Server,
Berkeley

Management: I have experience creating company/project budgets, making HR
decisions, deciding company/product direction, managing a small team, and
creating complete project plans.

Architect: I have experience in requirements gathering, full stack technology
selection, system design, application design, application implementation,
systems testing, load/stress testing, system trouble shooting, production
rollout, some experience with globalization/localization, as well as some
experience with custom circuit board/hardware design and programming.

------
hosay123
As is pretty obvious from the responses, bot needs tweaked not to post on a
Sunday.

~~~
Udo
Could you elaborate on that?

~~~
hashtree
He might mean that it should occur on the first Monday of the month (vs the
1st) so that there are many more eyeballs.

~~~
Udo
But he said there was something apparent from the responses, like there was a
quality problem of some sort. There are over 50 posts in this thread, a lot of
them from HN users with relatively high karma.

~~~
hosay123
Yes, the point of the thread is to match work seekers with providers. Clearly
nobody is at work today, and the only people posting are seekers. There's only
3 "seeking freelancer" replies out of 61 posts

~~~
Udo
You might have a point. I counted six of them so far in this thread, other
threads seem to average at about 12. But then again, this is only a few hours
old. Looks like startup people are hanging out here on weekends :)

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK - [AMERICAN CITIZEN] [REMOTE] [WILL TRAVEL]

What sets me apart from the rest?

Simple. My focus is on delivering what you want. When you want it.

Professional experience with Python, Django, Flask, Ruby, Rails, Sinatra,
Jquery, .NET, JAVA, and more. My skills are all around, and am able to work on
the backend as well as on the front end.

Past projects have had me building:

\- E-commerce platforms (with stripe/paypal integration)

\- Advertising Networks

\- Automation

\- Web Scrapping

\- Telephony systems (with twilio integration)

\- Business intelligence dashboards (with d3.js and justgauges.js)

\- Multiple API based systems

If you need a responsible freelancer. Who will not run away with your money.
Who will complete the project as required. Then you should contact me through
my page on: [http://bliti.github.io](http://bliti.github.io)

While you are there, check out some of my latest open source projects. Most
are new, but you should make note of them. And yes, I am an open source
contributor.

Agencies are welcome to inquire.

Have a full-time position? Let's talk.

[http://bliti.github.io](http://bliti.github.io)

PS. I deliver. (:

Github pages seem to be down. Go to my profile and get my email address from
there.

------
collinjackson
SEEKING FREELANCER

The Apportable SDK cross-compiles iOS apps to Android, without changing the
original Objective-C or C++ code. Games powered by Apportable have risen to
the top of the charts and delighted millions of users through the Google Play
Store, Amazon Appstore, and the Humble Android Bundle. Recently Bjork used
Apportable to bring her Biophilia music album to Android:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059844)

Here at Apportable, we have an opportunity to port a game for very successful
iOS developer who wants to use our SDK to take their app to Android. This is a
local only position - you'll be located with our team here in San Francisco.

This would be approximately a six week contract, starting ASAP, and can be
renewed.

No Android experience required (you'll be using the Apportable SDK). iOS or
C++ game development experience will be helpful. Familiarity with OpenGL will
help as well.

Interested? Send along your resume to jobs+hnfreelancer@apportable.com

~~~
zerr
Interesting, why are you against remote employment?

This particular job posting sounds really remote friendly - you even will test
how your potential clients will use your SDK, and those aren't going to
relocate to your location to use it successfully, no?

------
rpicard
SEEKING WORK - Jacksonville, FL / Remote

 _Web Developer / Consultant_

I'm an avid reader and I love reading about startups. I understand that you're
hiring me to generate business results and all of my decisions are made with
your business goals in mind. I can build your MVP or build upon it if you're
past that stage (congratulations!).

Email me and we can figure out how I can help your business succeed.

* My email (let's talk about your project): mail@robert.io

* My blog (read about my projects): [http://robert.io](http://robert.io)

* My Twitter (less productive tidbits from me): [https://twitter.com/__rlp](https://twitter.com/__rlp)

I've been developing for the web for five years. I'm currently writing a book
on web development with Python's Flask framework
[[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-
fla...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-flask-book-
project)].

------
dougk7
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack developer, primarily backend.

I've worked extensively with backends of systems doing lots of NLP, ML and IR
tasks (classification, stream processing, sentiment analysis, clustering,
search) and I've optimized MySQL databases to process and store very large
amounts of data. I enjoy playing with data and writing APIs and services.

Primary skills:

    
    
        * Python
        * Javascript
        * DevOps (Linux)
        * AWS (EC2, RDS, S3, Autoscaling)
        * NLP and Machine Learning
    

Tools I often use and other skills:

    
    
        * Lucene (Solr and ElasticSearch)
        * Redis
        * RabbitMQ
        * Thrift
        * AppEngine
        * Java
    

Github: [https://github.com/dougk7](https://github.com/dougk7)

Email: dougk7@gmail.com

I've only started freelancing in the last couple of weeks so the rest of my
portfolio is full of personal projects available on request (includes a
teespring.com clone, a couple of vertical search engines and some OpenCV
projects).

I'm fluent in French and English.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fertilityplanit.info](http://www.fertilityplanit.info) \- a niche social network for women to securely and privately discuss fertility issues.

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2([http://hypedsound.cloudshuffle.com/](http://hypedsound.cloudshuffle.com/)) right now.

and many more

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Ruby  [:rails => 'heroku']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. For more info see our page at
[http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or talk to us at hn@turbines.io We
also love talking to interesting companies, regardless of development need.

------
frenger
SEEKING WORK - native British freelance developer (also, relocating to
Amsterdam). Seeking remote or on-site work.

##About I'm an experienced iOS Developer and have just released my tenth app,
an app for social-music startup Songdrop which represents my strongest build
to-date:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/songdrop/id687335694?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/songdrop/id687335694?mt=8)

Before that I built an app for Audi that was well received and currently has
4.5/5 stars on the iTunes store: [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-
mileage-tracker/id53130...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id531301468?mt=8)

Please take a look at
[http://iandundas.co.uk/portfolio](http://iandundas.co.uk/portfolio) for more
examples of my work,

You can contact me:

Twitter: @id Email: contact[-at-]iandundas.co.uk

Cheers! Ian

------
hashtree
SEEKING WORK

1\. Private colocated clouds (Simple example:
[https://gist.github.com/rockymadden/5561377](https://gist.github.com/rockymadden/5561377)):

    
    
      - Major cost reduction over services like AWS and Heroku.
      - Custom built hardware for your exacting needs.
      - Setups allow you to grow with your hardware.
      - Work with local (to you) and remote datacenters to deploy private cloud(s)
      near you, via colocation (10RU leases at 2 to 3 DCs works well).
      - International datacenter deployment possible at a fairly minimal cost.
      - Failover at all points, including the hardware, server, and datacenter levels.
      - SmartOS or Xen hypervisor based clouds with Ansible.
      - Pricing is directly related to how much your costs are reduced.
      - Minimal disruptions to cash-flows.
      - Numerous cost reducing strategies for much more dramatic savings over the example.
      Seriously, if you apply concepts like eventual consistency, load
      distribution/offloading, and understand the trade-offs between 9s and $ it
      gets super interesting.
      - I can help you setup the entire stack (e.g. hardware, hypervisors,
      automated allocation/deployment, automated migrations, maintenance strategies, etc).
      - If you have a solid engineering team, the maintenance of such a setup is much less than
      you might expect (i.e. ~3 hours a week). No need to hire someone.
    

2\. Machine learning, nlp, ocr, expert systems:

    
    
      - Leveraging Clojure, Scala, and Haskell.
      - Multiple 42u racks can be devoted to your jobs during/after development.
    

3\. More about me (Website:
[http://rockymadden.com/](http://rockymadden.com/)):

    
    
      - Freelancing is only done a few months per year, as I run my own successful
      data-centric platforms (going on 7-years now). Platform income is
      passive, so I can slip away a few months a year for interesting
      projects/teams/problems.

------
evanrolfe
SEEKING WORK - London / Remote

Full-stack developer though I'm most skilled at back-end development using PHP
& MVC frameworks. I also have a lot of experience building javascript heavy
sites and with google maps API integration. Passionate about writing clean,
well-commented and documented, object oriented code. Keen on working with
people who need more than a code monkey to fulfil specifications but to advise
and suggest on new features and improvements.

Skills:

-PHP -MVC Frameworks -Git -PhpUnit -REST & SOAP API's -Linux -Javascript & Jquery -HTML / CSS

Links:

Portfolio - [http://www.evanrolfe.info](http://www.evanrolfe.info)

Github - [https://github.com/evanrolfe/](https://github.com/evanrolfe/)

Linkedin - [http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/evan-
rolfe/62/28/a72/](http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/evan-rolfe/62/28/a72/)

CV available on request.

------
nnnnnn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in San Francisco)

Where I've worked/studied: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd
College, Claremont McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, full stack dev, design (I have a
partner who designs), Packaged rails security audits

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am on the look out for
interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy and
experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me( at )nealke( . )mp

Aside from development, I also offer packaged Rails app/gem security audits.

------
ryanjanvier
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Short term in house if you are located in a kick ass
city. UI Designer/Front End Developer. Proficient HTML/CSS/JS. Working
knowledge of Ruby on Rails, PHP/mySQL. 11 Years experience.

E-mail: ryan@liquidtrends.com

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier)

Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/ryanjanvier](http://dribbble.com/ryanjanvier)

Latest work:

[http://liquidtrends.com/sodacreek/](http://liquidtrends.com/sodacreek/)
(design, wordpress theme development)
[http://liquidtrends.com/cre](http://liquidtrends.com/cre) (design, wordpress
theme development)

Based in Canada, eh.

*Bonus skill: Startup experience, bootstrapped/co-founded [http://www.croovee.com](http://www.croovee.com)

------
jogle
SEEKING FREELANCER -- NEW YORK CITY (remote not possible)

DURATION: At least 4 months, up to 12, potential hire if you're interested
after the project is finished.

Need 2-3 people with the following attributes:

-2+ Years experience with PHP and PHP Framework(s), especially Yii Framework

-Advanced experience in MySQL database design, development, and query optimization

-Advanced experience with JavaScript and jQuery

Set yourself apart with the following skills:

-Ruby on Rails development experience

-Familiarity with server-side maintenance

I'm trying to put together a team to build a SaaS product that we've already
specced out and begun working on quite a lot.

I need a team leader and 1 or 2 programmers to help the lead programmer with
the project.

PAY RATES: Lead will get $75k/year paid weekly, other team members $60k/year
paid weekly.

Send your resume or website to jobs@freshspinads.com if you're interested,
please title your email with "yes" or "no" as to whether you've used Yii
framework before.

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

Feel free to get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and web agencies to help them spend less time worrying
about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly later this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:

[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
kiwidrew
SEEKING WORK - Remote or can travel for on-site work. (Currently based in Hong
Kong.)

Do you use or rely on PostgreSQL? I'm an experienced Postgres hacker looking
for new projects to work on. I can diagnose performance issues, optimize SQL
queries, implement custom datatypes, develop PL/pgsql procedures, and code up
C-language extensions. Also have plenty of experience with Python bindings,
including psycopg2 and SqlAlchemy.

No issue or feature request is too small, and I offer reasonable fixed-price
quotes. If I don't solve your problem, get your money back! Immediate
availability.

Check out my open-source code
([http://code.kiwidrew.com](http://code.kiwidrew.com) and
[http://code.malloclabs.com](http://code.malloclabs.com)) and email me:

andrew@malloclabs.com

------
sidyadav
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Auckland, New Zealand.

UX/graphic/front-end designer. Proficient with frontend (HTML/CSS/JS/JQuery)
and experienced with backend (Rails/PHP).

E-mail: sidyadav@gmail.com

CV/Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/tw2i6j9vf1zutsc/Sid%20Yadav-
CV2013...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tw2i6j9vf1zutsc/Sid%20Yadav-CV2013.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://www.sidyadav.com/](http://www.sidyadav.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidyadav/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidyadav/)

Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/sidyadav](http://dribbble.com/sidyadav)

Latest project (all design/frontend/backend):
[http://racket.cc/](http://racket.cc/)

------
mbenjaminsmith
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Programmer: desktop, mobile and full stack web development.

\- Web: JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Python, Django, Node.js, Meteor.js, MongoDB

\- Desktop & mobile: Objective-C

\- Other: Lua, C#, C++, Haskell, Ansible, numerous testing frameworks

New-ish professional blog: [http://lattejed.com](http://lattejed.com)

Email: matthew@lattejed.com

------
randombit
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or in central Vermont)

My background is somewhat twofold, in security/crypto review and building high
performance distributed systems for trading. I'd be especially interested in
projects involving reviewing code and protocols for security flaws,
distributed systems development, low latency network code, and the design and
coding of security critical components.

The majority of my production code has been in C++ and Python, but I'd be
happy diving into a project in C, Java, Scala, Go, or Rust. I mostly use and
develop for Linux.

Some past open source work is at
[https://github.com/randombit](https://github.com/randombit)

Drop me a line at lloyd@randombit.net and we can talk about what you are
trying to do and if I'm the right fit for your problem.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a web application developer with a full understanding of taking projects
from idea to reality, and the full technology stack needed to make such an
application come to life.

Languages I've use: PHP, Java, Perl, JavaScript Environments I've worked in:
LAMP, Windows, Linux, BSD, VAX Databases I've stored data in: MySQL, MSSQL,
Postgres Frameworks I've used: Zend, jQuery, Struts, Spring

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

Preference given for long term projects.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

If my skillset would be useful to your project or needs, please contact me at
creedis at gmail dot com

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Freelance UX/Design and Frontend Coder Remote: Based in
Doncaster, UK. Working from my well equipped office space:
[http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/](http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/)
Portfolio: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
& [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com) Freelance UX/Design, from
low/high fidelity mockups in Axure/HTML to Design to Front End Code/Wordpress.
Have done css in ruby/node & angular.js Extensive experience with responsive
website and wordpress. Contact details on my website or enquire through
dribbble.

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
seryl
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Mountain View, remote ok, travel possible.

Experienced team of Systems Engineers/DevOps with strong development projects

    
    
      * Over 4 years high-scale experience with Chef
      * AWS buildouts
      * MySQL/Postgres Database tuning/configuration
      * Centralized Logging, Monitoring, Metrics
      * CCNP, CCDP, CISSP, CISA, PMP
      * Centos6/RHEL/Ubuntu experts
      * Ruby (Rails/Eventmachine/Sinatra)
      * Node (Coffeescript/Express)
      * Erlang (Cowboy/OTP/Riak)
      * Many others
    

High-scale experience at companies such as: Level3, RockYou, Pacificorp, Amgen
pharmaceuticals, Hotwire.com, Cisco and Symantec.

Info: [https://rajsystems.net](https://rajsystems.net)

Contact: contact@rajsystems.net

------
gedrap
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, England - Remote - Part Time Ideally

Proficient in LAMP stack, also have implemented various (e.g. Djikstra's)
algorithms in C, have some experience in coding Assembler for ARM (about to
start writing an OS as coursework). Frameworks I have worked with include
Laravel, Kohana, ZF (1 and a bit of 2).

I have worked with a local social media start up (almost a year), also have
worked with small non-tech companies to solve their business problems.

I love non-coding part (requirements gathering, designing the application,
etc) as much as I do love coding.

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/gediminas-
rapolavicius/64/48b/b9...](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/gediminas-
rapolavicius/64/48b/b90)

Feel free to get in touch at gediminas.rap@gmail.com.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in

\- web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts

\- scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting with PHP or RoR

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Java, Delphi, C (and more)

Environments: LAMP stack, Node.js, Android, OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message protocols, WebSockets,
WebGL, mobile web development

My current pet project is a toy programming language called np: [http://np-
lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/)

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - I love the web :)
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udos.name](http://udos.name) or contact me at
udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
arthurk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Dortmund, Germany)

Python Developer (NLP/ML or Django)

I started as a Web Developer building websites with Symfony and later moved on
to Django (for which I've also participated in GSOC 2010). The past two years
I've spent most of my time with spellcheckers. I've worked in a startup that
tried to build a crowdsourced spelling correction website (which didn't work
out) and later a spellchecker that uses NLP/ML algorithms (which also failed).
Well, now I'm back to freelancing. If anyone is seeking for a Python Developer
with background in Django or NLP then contact me.

GitHub: [https://github.com/arthurk](https://github.com/arthurk) E-Mail:
arthur@arthurkoziel.com

------
vuzum
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Vuzum is looking for work opportunities, medium to large scale projects. We've
been working with clients such as H&M, Bodymedia, Oriflame and many others.

A little about our web stack below.

Mobile • Objective-C for iOS • Java for Android • PhoneGap for hybrid Apps

Web • Content management systems (CMS): WordPress, Drupal, Joomla • E-commerce
platforms: Prestashop, OpenCart • Social Media Integration: Facebook API,
Twitter API, Instagram API • PHP Frameworks: Symphony, CakePHP • Front-end:
HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, SpineJS

Environment • 50% Linux (Ubuntu) + 50% OS X • Version Control: Git & Mercurial
+ BitBucket • MongoDB • CofeeScript • SublimeText

Please check our portfolio on: [http://vuzum.com](http://vuzum.com)

Can we help? Contact us at info [at] vuzum.com.

------
jcartier
SEEKING WORK - iOS and Mac - remote from British Columbia, Canada.

Freelance iOS and Mac developer with 17 years experience, available for
September. Past projects include a suite of enterprise iOS apps, Mac KEXTs for
custom hardware, and everything in between.

jcartier AT mac.com

ca.linkedin.com/in/jcartier

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston / Travel

I build web applications from the ground up. From conception to design,
implementation and marketing, I can do as much or as little as you need me to.
Maybe you've got an idea, and you don't know where to start. Maybe you've got
a 60-page specification, and you need it executed to perfection. I'm here to
make it a reality.

Currently I'm working on a side project, [http://weigh.io](http://weigh.io),
which is also my first experience with d3.js.

Portfolio: [http://ioddly.com/hire/](http://ioddly.com/hire/)

Github: [http://github.com/ioddly](http://github.com/ioddly)

Email: ioddly@ioddly.com

------
devopser
SEEKING WORK - Remote only based out of India

Extensive experience with startups in the nascent phase, helping them build
prototypes.

Skills - backend programming in node.js, Python, and Java, limited front end
experience.

At this point I've worked with 3 startups helping them build their initial
product versions.

* Currently doing a project for a startup in NY for their analytics pipeline with Node.js and Mongo

* Worked for two startups in Singapore, both in the Social Media domain. I worked primarily in Python and focused on web crawling, scraping, NLP (topic extraction and sentiment analysis), search infra with Solr

* I can help with analytics, query tuning (MongoDB, HBase, Postgres, Oracle)

* Bonus - I have lot of expertise in Hadoop and the related ecosystem, as I work on that on my day job

Email - backoder @ gmail . com

------
creature
SEEKING WORK: London UK or remote I'm a backend-focused full stack web
developer, who particularly enjoys working with startups. I'm happy building
systems from scratch, extending existing systems, refactoring projects that
have become unmaintainable, or scaling systems that have been pushed beyond
their capacity.

I've got very limited availability for the next 1-2 months so can only take on
small implementations or work as an advisor, but I'm more free from October so
if you're planning ahead then it'd be good to hear from you.

There's a summary of my skills & experience here:
[http://alexpounds.com/cv](http://alexpounds.com/cv)

------
pollen23
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred. Southeast Asia/EU.

If you have a higher end non-Apple mobile phone, chances are pretty high that
I've been involved in some of the software embedded in it. I developed/co-
invented the core tech of a mobile imaging middleware shipped in 1B+ devices.

My professional experience (10+ years) is mostly high performance C/C++ on
(more or less) constrained devices, but I'm no stranger to more webby things;
I actually just placed four in a dev contest in a major metropolitan city here
in SEA, developing a web forum (python+redis+jquery) in six hours.

What I'm good at - Innovating, analyzing and managing tech, prototyping,
proof-of-concepts, architecture

Let's talk.

hello AT pollen23 DOT com

------
roycoding
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel in the US negotiable

Data scientist for hire, ready to help you get the most value from your data.

I'm a data scientist with a background in computational physics. I've worked
in a variety of domains, including healthcare, basic research, and engineering
R&D. I can help you tackle data tasks, including data collection, data
cleaning, modeling and analysis, recommendations, and visualization.

I enjoy working in the Python ecosystem of tools (numpy, scipy, pandas,
scikit-learn, etc) as well as D3.js, but always try to choose the best tools
for the project at hand.

See my github and twitter accounts under my HN username.

Please contact me via my username@gmail for contracting rates or long term
inquiries.

------
sarudsgnr
SEEKING WORK | User Interface Designer, 5 years of experience | Bangalore,
India | Remote

Hi I Design Applications and Websites as well. and i have more than 5 years of
experience in designing. As the part of designing i do 1.Wireframing
2.Designing 3.Prototyping 4.HTML/css 5.Bootstrap And i am using professional
tools like photoshop, Dreamweaver,etc.. To find more go through my linkedin
profile
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sarudsgnr](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sarudsgnr)
or visit my website [http://sarath.biz](http://sarath.biz) also you could
write a mail at sarudsgnr@gmail.com

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an expert at creating APIs and building client applications (browser-based
and mobile apps) powered by APIs.

API Development - I've designed, built, and scaled APIs for many different
application profiles, from large complex data models, event subscription
architecture, high transaction volume (25K requests/second), to simple REST
APIs. I have a good amount of experience analyzing data models and use cases
to determine API structure, architecture, and recommended implementation. I
know the ins and outs of REST vs RPC, JSON vs XML, and hypermedia vs
traditional. I've implemented APIs using Rails, Node.js, and Java platforms.
Bottom line - if you need an API developed, I can take you through the process
from start to finish.

Single-Page JS App Development - I've led development on multiple single-page
JavaScript apps in both desktop and mobile environments. I have significant
JavaScript experience and have built full applications from scratch using
Backbone.js and Ember.js. Recently I've been working with Balanced Payments to
build a web interface for their payments platform using Ember.js. The whole
project is open source - check it out! [https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard)

Mobile App Development - I've deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. I'm experienced in both native (iOS,
Android) and mobile cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile)
development.

Traditional Web Development - While I've spent most of my time lately working
on APIs and API-driven apps, I also have ten years of experience doing
traditional server-side web development. If you need a Rails or Java
generalist to build a product, augment your team or maintain existing code,
get in touch!

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
ryanto
SEEKING WORK

Ryan Toronto - New York City and Remote

I'm a consultant from NYC interested solving business problems with the right
technologies and processes. I have 15 years of experience in a large number of
spaces. I enjoy ideas and practices from Agile and Lean Startup. In the past
I've co-founded a successful startup and lead small development teams.

Backend: Ruby/Rails, Node, PHP

Front End: EmberJS, Backbone, jQuery, Bootstrap, Foundation, SCSS

Ops: AWS/EC2, Heroku, Apache, Nginx, Postgres, MySQL, Redis

Architecture: Full stack, API design, SOA

I'm available for both development and training.

Feel free to email me ryanto@gmail.com or visit my website for more
information: [http://codingvalue.com/](http://codingvalue.com/)

------
ciclista
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Located in the Southwest, seeking a remote position with flexible hours (doing
a welding certification for a year, looking to work full time or close to that
but I can't do a typical 9-5).

\- +5 years experience working as a PHP dev. Spending a lot more time with
Python and Go lately and would feel comfortable doing production level
projects in Python soon. Fluent in Javascript (vanilla or jQuery) as well and
up to date on HTML5 and happy to do frontend, although I excel at large sized
backend projects. \- Experience with Zend, Yii, Symphony, Wordpress,... always
eager to pick up new things and I'll make sure to fanatically learn whatever
framework(s) needed. \- I write solid OOP code, follow MVC best practices. \-
Production experience with Subversion and Mercurial (and adding Git to that
would be a breeze). \- Very security conscious, at all levels of the stack.
Looking to expand on that and become a coder/pentester hybrid over the next
year. \- +8 years running Linux exclusively. Very comfortable around a command
line. Happy to set up, secure, troubleshoot and maintain any server. Lots of
CentOS production level experience. I've saved the day more than once
diagnosing and fixing app performance issues that were a combination of server
and code layer problems :) \- Fluent in English, Dutch and Spanish. Euro expat
with permanent residency in the US. \- Not a drone, always happy to contribute
ideas and to respectfully offer alternatives without being a buttmunch about
it or losing sight of project leadership/track. \- Good communicator, I have a
good knack for translating nerd speak into understandable English (or Spanish
or Dutch). Not afraid of people either, you could actually put me in a room
with customers or the marketing department without resulting in long awkward
silences. \- Experience working in teams or solo, equally happy doing either
one. I can be relied on to work without for months on end if needed without
wasting too much time on supervision, but I'm never afraid to ask to feedback
or info when needed.

Looking preferably for a small team or a single position. Looking for
something long term if possible, not the job hopper type.

Happy to provide code samples and/or do a test run together.

------
maxhn
SEEKING WORK - Remote *

Marketing Consultant. I will move your conversion rate up.

What I can do for you: email marketing, landing page marketing (includes copy,
wire-framing for variations, design/html), a/b testing (landing pages, emails,
ads), setup campaign for blog give-aways, PR mentions and/or affiliates.

Other activities may be included, but depends on what you currently have
and/or approve based on my recommendations.

Work can be as one-time project or ongoing monthly partnership. Work is
tracked using a monthly KPI sheet to watch over conversion rate plus related
metrics.

* Short on-site gigs (only in Europe) available, depending on contract.

Email in profile.

~~~
krmmalik
I don't understand why you got downvoted. Nice to see freelancers on here that
aren't just developers or designers.

Also nice to meet someone else in marketing. Hi!

------
jekor
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web Developer/DevOps

Haskell, PHP, JavaScript, Python, Linux, PostgreSQL, MySQL

Several years of experience working remotely for high traffic sites (> 1
billion page views per month) and a deep understanding of big data/large
infrastructure. I've worked on everything from large JavaScript codebases,
optimizing and normalizing databases, to writing high-performance PHP
extensions in C.

I take pride in what I write and document it for future maintainers. My email
address is available on my site and I'd be happy to talk with you about your
needs.

[http://jekor.com/](http://jekor.com/)

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

Experience (in order of importance):

\- Python + Django/Flask/Web2py
([http://eden.sahanafoundation.org](http://eden.sahanafoundation.org))

\- Java + Android (contributed to OI File Manager, other OI apps,
[http://datumdroid.com](http://datumdroid.com))

\- Frontend Dev (HTML(5)/(S)CSS/JS/CoffeeScript/jQuery/Angular/etc.)

\- C++ + Qt

\- Golang

\- Pentesting webapps

Contact: me[at]aviraldg.com (subject prefix: "WORK")

I also lurk on Freenode (nick: aviraldg) in case you want to catch me there
for a more casual conversation.

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack web developer. If you have an idea for a web application then
I can build a quick MVP for you.

My Skills : Ruby, Rails, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, CoffeeScript/jQuery, VPS,
GNU/Linux, nginx/Apache, S3, wordpress, Inbound Marketing, SEO etc.

checkout my blogs to know more.

    
    
       http://rameshjha.com
       http://blog.sudobits.com
    

My recent projects:

    
    
       http://railyo.com
       http://assembleyourpc.net
       http://domainexchanger.net
       https://github.com/rkjha
    

Get in touch : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I build single-page web apps, high performance APIs and SaaS platforms.

I'm passionate about developing marketing and advertising related apps.

I also love web scraping and bitcoins.

Front-end: Ember.js, Angular.js, Bootstrap

Back-end: Node.js or Go

[http://resume.dan.me/Dan-Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf](http://resume.dan.me/Dan-
Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh)

------
BryanB55
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (Austin, Texas based) - PHP

I'm looking for a freelancer to build a long term relationship with. I often
have various different projects and need a steady and reliable developer to
work with.

Currently looking for a lead PHP developer to help build the backend of an
initial MVP of a SAAS web application. I'm interested in hearing from anyone
who has a high level of PHP knowledge (particularly interested in the symfony2
framework) and has worked on other web app / SAAS projects before.

If this sounds like you, lets chat... Email: Bryan [at] quotepress [dot] com

------
agibsonccc
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web dev and data mining (NLP mainly),Search/Information
Retrieval(Solr,Lucene,Elastic Search),Automated Data entry

Currently working on putting together an open source watson, built on top of
UIMA and Solr. Currently building an NLP based scraper capable of auto
detecting anything you specify on the page. (Phone
Numbers,Emails,People,Locations,Organizations,Dates,Numeric data,...)

Web layer is written in node and angular.

Web: Backend: JVM Web: Play,Spring Python: Django Javascript: Node/Express D3

Distributed Systems: Hadoop,Akka,RabbitMQ,ActiveMQ,Storm

Front end: Angular,JQuery,HTML,CSS

Social information and email is in my profile.

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a product designer (UX + UI) and a front-end developer. Here's some
examples of my work… [http://blendmode.co.uk](http://blendmode.co.uk)

Here's what I do best:

\- Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq

\- Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows

\- Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript

\- Integration: I can integrate into any app or framework (I prefer Rails).

Unlike most designers, I focus on 3 things - Attracting more people,
Converting more people into customers, and Increasing Engagement.

I'm on skype as "mitchellbryson" or email mitchell@blendmode.co.uk

------
abreckle
Visual.ly is hiring Remote/Freelance data visualization developers, designers
and PM's to work on dynamic data-driven infographics.

Information Designer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240)

D3 Hacker:
[http://visual.ly/about/jobs/d3-hacker](http://visual.ly/about/jobs/d3-hacker)

Interactive Project Manager:
[http://visual.ly/about/jobs/pm](http://visual.ly/about/jobs/pm)

------
error_and_trial
SEEKING WORK - Charlotte, NC. USA -- Remote Preferred

Previously Java developer, now full stack Ruby on Rails developer, looking for
new projects.

Proficient: Ruby, Rails, JS(coffee)/HTML5(haml)/CSS3, Postgresql, jQuery,
Heroku

Latest project: [http://thedistrict.in/](http://thedistrict.in/)

Github: [https://github.com/seankay](https://github.com/seankay)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/snkay](http://www.linkedin.com/in/snkay)

Contact: sean@shirolabs.com

------
samlevy
SEEKING WORK - UK Remote (part time)

Ruby developer based in the UK looking for remote part time freelance work.

Experience working with:

    
    
      - RESTful web APIs in Rails and Sinatra
      - E-commerce sites
      - Geospatial search
      - Recurring payments (Stripe, Braintree, PayPal)
      - Digital product sales
    

Technologies:

    
    
      - Back end: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra
      - Data stores: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch
      - Front end: HTML, CSS, Javascript
      - Ops: Debian/Ubuntu, Chef, Heroku, AWS
    

Contact: hn at levy dot io

------
detrino
SEEKING WORK - Las Vegas / Remote / Relocation

Proficiencies:

    
    
        * Programming Languages: C++ (with emphasis on modern C++11), C#, GLSL, OCaml, Python, Bash
        * Networking: TCP, UDP
        * Technologies: OpenGL
        * Operating Systems: Linux/Unix, Windows
        * Source Control: Git, Subversion, Mercurial
    

Github: [http://github.com/det](http://github.com/det)

Email: chris@detrino.org

I also lurk on FreeNode IRC as det if you would like to have a more casual
conversation.

------
splix
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Full stack Java developer, 10+ years. Expert in Java, Spring, Groovy, Grails,
Google Appengine. Also Clojure, MongoDB, Akka, Lucene/Solr/ElasticSearch,
Coffeescript, BackboneJS, RESTful, etc.

* igor@artamonov.ru

* [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov)

* [https://github.com/splix/](https://github.com/splix/)

* [http://igorartamonov.com](http://igorartamonov.com)

------
inovica
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or otherwise

We are looking for someone who is good with machine learning. We are wanting
to do the following:

1) Identify websites which are ecommerce 2) Identify 'product' pages 3)
Identify specific elements on these pages such as product name, price,
description, photo

Anyone who has these (demonstrable) skills would be really useful.

We are primarily a Python shop, however we don't wish to be too prescriptive
and this would be a subsystem to everything else we do

In the first instance please email ateasdale@performancetelecom.co.uk

Thanks!

Ade

------
seyz
SEEKING WORK, Belgium - Remote only.

My business model is simple: two weeks - 3000 euros (convert it to $ before
starting the project) - MVP (Minimum Viable Product).

More info: [http://munda.me](http://munda.me)

Github: [https://github.com/SeyZ](https://github.com/SeyZ) StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/259576/sandro-
munda](http://stackoverflow.com/users/259576/sandro-munda)

------
tharshan09
SEEKING WORK - Cardiff, UK - remote/contract/local

Python, PHP Developer. (2+ Years Experience)

Software developer with experience working in large company and small startup.
I like to cover the full stack when I can. I am experienced with many web
development frameworks like Django and Codeigniter, and I am not shy of using
new SPA frameworks like angularjs.

github: [https://github.com/viperfx](https://github.com/viperfx) E-mail:
tharshan09@gmail.com

------
BrianPetro
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Re-Location Availabe - Long or Short Term Projects

Need to find projects with heavy reliance or desire for AngularJS. My niche
job site has thousands of developers interested in opportunities to work on
projects using angular.js.

I can personally address any questions about the service via
brian@angularjobs.com

You can get started with a listing at
[https://www.angularjobs.com/builder/start](https://www.angularjobs.com/builder/start)

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Any timezone, Australia/NZ/Japan/Taiwan best

Specialize in LAMP web applications & database schema, happy to work as a solo
developer or lend a hand to a team. A recognized face in the CodeIgniter
community.

Keywords:

(php) CodeIgniter, Laravel, SlimPhp, AuraPhp

(database) Mysql, MongoDB

(javascript) Angular.js, Jquery

(design) Css & Html just fine, but not a designer

Contact me at jrmadsen67 -at- gmail -dot- com, or visit my website at
[http://codebyjeff.com](http://codebyjeff.com)

------
tradinggermany
SEEKING FREELANCER - Germany based large bank is looking for server-side and
client-side plain Javascript, jQuery, NodeJS/AngularJS/ExtJS, MongoDB,
socket.io, Backbone.js, CSS3 front-end developer for highly scalable trading
platform. Excellent salary. Highly interesting project with requirements in
low-latency and stability. Our young and dynamic team is looking forward to
receive your response: trade.platform.germany@gmail.com

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote )

I've been designing logos and building websites for over 6 years now. Check
out my portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com) and my
dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/vjk2005](http://dribbble.com/vjk2005)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Most recent work: Logo for Pomodorize.me -
[http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg)

------
jmsbrwr
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area / Remote

Engineer, Hacker, Rails + AngularJS Dev

I specialize in minimum viable product development using Ruby on Rails for the
back-end and AngularJS for the front-end.

There will be a new website going up at www.brwr.org in the next week, but for
now the best way to reach me is via email.

Email: jms@brwr.org

Github: [http://github.com/jmsbrwr](http://github.com/jmsbrwr)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/jmsbrwr](http://twitter.com/jmsbrwr)

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING WORK - Scotland / Remote

Android, iOS app developer. Also been working on micro controller based
projects in Avionics.

Proficient in:

Java, Objective-C, C#, PHP, C, CSS3, HTML5

I have an open source project on my Github, which has some Java, Objective-C
and PHP [https://github.com/Hey-Jimmy/](https://github.com/Hey-Jimmy/)

and the majority of my portfolio is on
[http://heyjimmy.net](http://heyjimmy.net) as is my contact details.

------
acak
SEEKING WORK, Chicago, IL. Remote OK.

\- UX design

\- Front end stuff: jQuery, BackboneJS, AngularJS, Coffeescript, Bootstrap,
LessCSS.

\- Backend end stuff: Python/Flask, RoR, C# / .NET (MVC4/WebAPI)

~~~
pdm55
Do you play cards? In particular, trick-taking games. I am looking for some UX
advice for my card game site:
[http://www.akqbridge.com/](http://www.akqbridge.com/)

Peter munro_brisbane AT hotmail DOT com

------
yk
SEEKING WORK Programmer with a physics background. Experience with numerical
codes, monte carlo simulations and a bit game dev.

Proficient in C, C++, Python, IDL

Contact: yoshi@yomols.de

------
kreutz
Seeking Freelancer - Remote

Looking for developers with Django and Backbone.js experience.

You can email me at eric@airkrft.com with rates, availability, and samples of
past work.

------
kreutz
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone, Responsive, Retina), Ruby on Rails,
iOS, and Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here:
[http://airkrft.com](http://airkrft.com)

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz and @jordanbrown

Contact me at eric@airkrft.com

------
javiercr
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

Since 2010, we have been helping startups transform their ideas into
beautiful, expertly engineered web applications.

Services: <pre> * 3 weeks MVP -> $7000 * Hourly rate -> $100 </pre>

Our site including portfolio: [http://diacode.com/](http://diacode.com/)

Contact: hello@diacode.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK (INTERNSHIP) - Chicago IL

I'm a CS Student, although I have yet to take a single CS course at my
University. Taught myself Rails and made a bunch of web apps. Worked with
AngularJS and Coffeescript. I'm really interested in Clojure too.

Github: [https://github.com/Christopher-Bui](https://github.com/Christopher-
Bui)

Contact: christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
notjosh
SEEKING WORK / Remote is great, currently based in Oregon

I'm an iOS/Mac dev. I've got a former life in webdev (PHP, Java, Javascript).
Software engineering degree under my belt, too.

Typical projects have involved a lot of rich media delivery. I care a lot
about the end user experience.

I just finished a contract, so I'm looking to pick up the slack. Let's talk :)

Contact me via josh at not josh dot com

------
AurelioB
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Remote 3+ years of experience in web development.

What I can create and work with:

\- Wordpress themes and plugins

\- Drupal 7

\- Responsive websites

\- CSS3 / HTML5 compliance

\- Offline web applications

\- Javascript frameworks (jQuery, Underscore)

What I'm working with right now:

\- Node.js

\- Angular.js

Success stories:

I've worked with brands such as Bimbo, Marinela
([http://www.marinelausa.com](http://www.marinelausa.com)), Procter & Gamble,
Johnsons Baby and Campbell's.

Email: aurelio at bernalr.com

------
hypr_geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

> 5 years of work experience
    
    
      * Java (Android > 3 years)
      * HTML5, CSS3, Javascript (jQuery)
      * PHP (Magento)
      * Requirements and Architecture Design
      * Project Management
      * Open to learn new tech as and when required
    

Based in India. Link to CV in my profile.

\--- Feel free to contact me for any help on open source projects as well ---

(hypr DOT geek AT gmail DOT com)

------
will_brown
SEEKING FREELANCER - Miami, FL (Remote OK, but preference for local)

Location based video sharing project ommageo.com currently in web beta/MVP.
Seeking freelancer to:

1\. Improve overall existing performance/speed (ex. Home page takes 4+ seconds
to load, should be improved to 200-300 ms)

2\. Develop Mobile App

3\. Redesign web UI

Interest in this contract work or the project generally please email
ommageo@gmail.com

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT-3), willing to travel.

I am an ACM ICPC world finalist and I'm heavily interested in algorithmic
problems, as well as network servers and website back-ends.

My main languages are Python, C, Javascript, C#, C++, Java, and Haskell.

Github: [https://github.com/lessandro](https://github.com/lessandro)

Contact: lessandro@gmail.com

------
lifeisstillgood
Python and devOps - looking for short term contract work whilst writing
technical book on continuous integration and saltstack.

15 years experience, developer, team lead, CTO in London's City. Have strong
team and business experience and know honesty in teams is the only long term
glue.

My favourites are python, Angularjs and really tight CI loops.

paul@mikadosoftware.com

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Computer Programmer. Remote or onsite. Based in Georgia, Europe
(UTC+4). Long-term contract or employment.

Interested in projects involving:

C++, Prolog, Erlang, Haskell

Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems; wxWidgets,
Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

E-mail: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
brillout
SEEKING WORK - Berlin || Remote

Developed: several single-page Web App

Portfolio: [http://www.brillout.com/dev](http://www.brillout.com/dev)

Skills:

    
    
      Primary  : [JavaScript, AngularJS, Git, UI/UX]
    
      Secondary: [Python, PHP, C++, Java]
    

Hourly Rate: 30$

Contact: dev@brillout.com || +1 646 504 9833 || +49 15771 95 95 02

------
matthiasak
SEEKING WORK - Freelancing in/Remote from Houston, TX :)

Love to always try my hand at new things.

Tech Consultant, Brain/Sleep/Bio/Fitness/Health hacker, Health IT + Privacy
and INFOSEC certified Cryptography enthusiast, JavaScript Guru, and author.

[http://mkeas.org](http://mkeas.org)

------
alexmarcy
SEEKING WORK - remote/contractual

Proficient in Rails, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, C#, SQL

I primarily work in industrial automation doing control system
design/programming and developing data management/visualization sites to
monitor data coming from the plant floor and integrated into ERP systems.

Based in Las Vegas.

alexm [at] preciseintegration.com

------
zaman
SEEKING WORK - Freelance/Remote

Html5,CSS3, bootstrap 3, grid based mobile first web project

Email: folkgraphein@gmail.com Profile:
[https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~01dc1a347430f5ff7c/](https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~01dc1a347430f5ff7c/)

------
baud
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Specialties: Ruby/Node/PHP, iOS/Android, UI/UX, ML/NLP (R/Julia)

[http://www.minuscode.com](http://www.minuscode.com) is a tech collective
based in Portugal, with experience with startups going from concept to market.

Feel free to ask us anything.

------
tagabek
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Local (San Diego, CA)

iOS Freelance Developer & Designer

I have experience with building iOS Apps of all shapes and sizes.

I'll make apps that work for your timeline and budget.

My recent work: [http://beckbits.com/samples/](http://beckbits.com/samples/)

Email: taylorgbeck@gmail.com

------
jeremiahlee
Fitbit - SF and Boston - Full-time, permanent -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3rEK2gwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3rEK2gwC)

Come help the world live happier and healthier!

Looking for engineers for: - iOS - Java backend - senior frontend - embedded
OS and firmware - data science

------
mamartins
SEEKING WORK - Braga, Portugal / Remote

We are a experienced webdesign studio based in Braga, Portugal.

We provide consultancy in order to fulfill the costumer needs (if needed). We
design (branding, webdesign, UX) and do a full stack implementation with the
latest technologies.

We are ninjas with:

Html(5)

Css(3)

Symfony2

Jquery

Javascrip

Angular js

sql databases

Doctrine ORM

Twig

etc.

You can see some of my work at [http://scytale.pt](http://scytale.pt)

Contact: hello@scytale.pt

------
taxidermyrobot
SEEKING WORK - Germany/Europe or remotely

Freelance Illustrator and game artist

I can create:

* Game Art (backgrounds, environment, items)

* Character Design/Development

* iOS Game Art

* Logo design

* Flyers

Here's my portfolio site: [http://kelsey-bass.com](http://kelsey-bass.com)

Email me if you're looking for a creative illustrator: kelseysbass@gmail.com

------
theonlyoneHN
SEEKING FREELANCER - front end developer (web designer)

Looking for a front end developer to help finish and polish the website. If
you are also well versed in web design, that would be great, but not
necessary.

You can email me at mailmetomy@gmail.com with your portfolio, rate, and
availability.

Thank you.

Thanks.

------
vzdor
SEEKING WORK - Remote GMT+2

I'm a web application developer. Ruby on rails, backbone.js, sql, Mongodb.
Erlang and C some time ago. My profile:
[http://vzdor.bitbucket.org](http://vzdor.bitbucket.org)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I develop web apps in Python and Django. I'm available for freelance projects.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - iOS/Android - Boston, MA/Remote.

\--------------------------------------------------

iOS/Android app development firm located in Boston, MA is looking for new
projects. My email is in the profile for more details.

------
maxk42
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Dependable junior-level freelancer needed for web
development projects. Mostly PHP. Occasionally python. Reply with resume,
rate, and cover letter: mkatz.business@gmail.com

------
jackrandall
SEEKING FREELANCER: Menlo Park, CA, No Remote work.

Menlo Park early early stage startup seeking a web developer... very well
connected to VC world, interned with VC for two years, student here. email:
jrandall@scu.edu

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK - iOS Developer - Los Angeles,CA I make awesome iOS Apps.
Checkout my portfolio :
[http://www.solankiapps.com](http://www.solankiapps.com)

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK - Remote - London Timezone

Ruby on Rails & Node.js

Experience building products for us (unplu.gg) and for others
(nourishcare.co.uk, diary.com)

We have a thing for Data and IoT.

daniel [at] whitesmith.co

------
arn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

vBulletin 3.x plugin/theming. Been hard to find someone reliable. Would love
to work with someone on a long term basis.

Contact: arn@normalkid.com

------
ariabov
Seeking FREELANCE WORK: Remote work is okay.

I am interested in projects that are built on: * Ruby * Rails * JavaScript
(Ember.js)

My portfolio is at alexriabov.com

------
stcredzero
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area / Remote

Engineer, iOS. Currently learning Clojure.

Email: in user profile

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Portland, OR

Hello!

I am seeking mobile development work. I am an experienced developer with 15+
years exp, the last 3 years as a mobile app developer for iPhone, Android and
Windows Phone. I also develop the cloud/backend for mobile applications. Java,
Obj-C, C#, PHP, iOS, Android, WP7.

Email me at csgatekeeper [at] gmail.com

\--

Here is a list of the apps I have worked on recently:

Pic Tease - Sends thumbnail teases to people with optional passwords.
Java/Android, Parse.com/javascript. (In development)

Caller Dashboard - Caller id on steroids for Windows/Android. Displays
information about caller, call history, sms history, linked in, emails. Java,
C#, Intel CCF, IMAP, Peer to peer networking. (Unpublished)

Vapp (Veteran's Appliction) Android – Developer. Provides a mobile searching
platform, messaging, cloud file storage, veteran community access, and
resources. Makes heavy use of web services REST/Json. Java/Android.
(Published)

Life Sampler Android, Portland State University – Developer. Asks students
questions at scheduled times during the day, syncs results via ssh. Makes use
of alarms, broadcast receivers and notifications. Java/Android. (unpublished)

Walk There Android App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as
the user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added
enhancements. Java/Android.

C25K (Couch to 5K) Android – Developer. Added GPS capabilities, media player
integration, in app purchasing. Java/Android

Break Pals iOS and Android – Developer. Lightweight container bringing native
application feel to website. Allows different web pages loaded into tabs.
Java/Android, Objective C/iOS. Unpublished

Walk There iOS App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as the
user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added enhancements.
Objective C/iOS.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App – Lead Engineer/Developer. 20+
screen application. Scoped effort, created engineering bids/schedule, created
architecture, and implemented product. Pocket World in Figures application
provides easily navigable access to the data in The Economist’s Pocket World
in Figures book. Objective-C/iOS/SqlLite.

Android social picture puzzle – Developer/architect. Application uses any
picture, and creates a puzzle that can be sent to other mobile applications or
email addresses. Scramble-puzzles stored on website. Java/Android/SqlLite.
C#/mono/Asp.net, Linq to MySql, MySql, REST/Json. Unpublished

------
helen842000
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based, Travel Possible)

 _Application & Customer Support Technician_

Is your SaaS app growing & you want to continue providing awesome support for
your users? Do you want to provide equally fast responses for your users in
East Coast or European time zones?

My experience in application support will allow you to spend more time
proactively improving your product, instead of reactively responding to
e-mails, calls & questions.

I will :-

* Provide responsive friendly technical support

* Aim to delight customers, help them to get the best from the product

* Manage support requests from all platforms (e-mail, phone, twitter, forums etc)

* Use metrics & data to improve, refine & automate processes

* Identify patterns & trends that can lead to cost savings or increased profit

* Focus on efficiency, simplicity & scalability

* Demonstrate benefits & features to potential customers

* Integrate & setup new users

* Create 'living' documentation that is continually improved

* Explain complex technology to all levels of technical ability

* Train additional support staff

* Deconstruct issues to find a swift resolution

* Aim to turn complaints or negative feedback into a positive experience for the customer.

* Work closely with development to relay user feedback

* Build a reputation of great support for the company.

My background :-

* Degree in CS & Info Systems from a UK University

* 4 years as a consultant support technician

* 2 years working as Field Support in education technology

* Worked in a wide variety of industries, banking, ecommerce, retail, health, engineering, telecoms, recruitment.

* Experience with HTML/CSS, basic PHP & mySQL tweaks, SEO, PPC campaigns, metric analysis, WordPress administration, database design, data entry & cleansing, content creation, photoshop, photography.

* Hands on experience with Active Directory, Windows Server environments (migrations, consolidation, decommissioning), VMWare, backups, SAN, NAS, firewalls, SharePoint.

Would love to expand development experience in either Python or RoR.

Highlights :-

* Saved a company over £200k per year with a 15 minute presentation to executives. My suggestions are currently being implemented company wide.

* Performed a time-in-motion analysis at a mail order company. Identified a bottleneck that limited the number of orders that could be shipped per day. Developed a simple macro that cut order prep time from 15mins per order to 2 seconds.

* Developed a team productivity database to collate holiday, task & phone data. This provided a productivty score for employees to use in their reviews & an executive summary for their manager. Previously the manager was spending 1 day per month to collate this information manually.

* Wrote a business plan that won a place on a business incubator scheme.

I'm passionate about providing great support and increasing the range of
technologies I am proficient in.

I'm flexible on hours & interested to hear of any opportunities.

Please feel free to drop me a line.

My e-mail is my username at gmail.com.

